# Pearce Pastures Summer 2012 Kidding Thread:Rosie is in the kidding pen



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 6, 2012)

Well since we are about 20 days our from day 145, I thought I'd go ahead and make a thread for our two hot mommas (and I do mean HOT---it is 111 here today).

First up is Lily, our white pygmy goat who was the first goat my son delivered.  She is probably the nicest, best behaved, and friendliest goat I have ever been around and she will be with is for a long long time.
My son Ben comforting his goat Sunny who delivered us Lily.





Lily's first nap in Ben's lap on our kitchen floor.





Then there is Rosie, our brown buckskin Nigerian Dwarf.  She was purchased, along with a sister we have since sold, to be a companion for Lily because our second kidding ended with a buckling who died before making it out.  She is a sweetheart but can be a stinker sometimes too.
Rosie when she came to our little farm




Rosie showing off for the camera





And daddy.  Apollo is a triple registered chamoisse buck.  He is the first buck we owned (we have since acquired two more).  He is my daughter's favorite pet and he is very gentle with all of our kids.  He absolutely knows he is a stud muffin though. 








On his "date"


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 6, 2012)

And for current pics.

Lily in all her humungous splendor. We have been careful about her diet but she is very wide (normal for a pygmy though but next to the ND's, she looks like she needs a backup siren attached to her)

Top shots








Building a cute little udder




"I gotta pee AGAIN!"


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 6, 2012)

Rosie's basketball belly










Udder shot (she does not want me back there though )


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 6, 2012)

Heat today was ridiculous.  I don't usually worry much about the goats but the heat, as a said before was 111, and that was not taking into account the oppressive 67% humidity either.  I have never seen them actually panting before so something had to be done.

I have been changing out their water every few hours to keep it from being too warm to drink, then went in and covered up the southern windows with tarps and landscaping plastic (and then I had to take another shower).









The girls appreciated my sweaty labors though and are now enjoying their "cave" and hanging out in from of the mega-fan.





Hope we get a break before the fair starts.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 6, 2012)

They are all so cute!  I also have 2 does ready to kid at any time.  You're right----it is HOT, HOT, HOT here in Indiana!  I do what I can to keep the animals all cool----even running a sprinkler in their big pen to cool down the ground.  Can't wait to see what Lily's and Rosie's babies look like........


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## manybirds (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 9, 2012)

We are making progress.  Lily lost a bit of her plug yesterday.   Rosie is getting very standoffish and does not want anyone to touch her, not even for a good brushing.  I got a hold of her just to make sure she wasn't running a fever or anything-nope, just annoyingly preggers.

Thank God for this break in the heat!  Got the kidding stalls cleaned up and made a new hay feeder.  Still stuck on making a new milk stand.  I told DH I wanted on that I can fold away when we aren't using it and one that isn't as heavy as the one we have now and I wanted it to be outside of the actual goat pen...guess that was too many I WANTS since I'm doing it myself now


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 23, 2012)

We might be having babies today.  Lily's ligs are gone, her udder is starting to swell, and she is not acting herself-staring off, ears back, does not want a good scratching.  Getting set up just in case.  If she is going today, I am guessing she has multiples because I have her marked down for between the 26th and the 30th to deliver so she is a few days earlier that I anticipated.  Gonna go sit and watch for a little and try to convince to her to NOT start pushing until I am back from feeding and cleaning at the fair (thankfully it is ten minutes away).


----------



## daisychick (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow!!  This is exciting.  A kidding watch in the middle of summer.

I need something.  We are soooooo bored.  Ha. I sound like my grandkids!!

This heat has us stuck inside in the house in the afternoons.  Out late to do the chores.

Thanks for the thread, I'm watching.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 23, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Wow!!  This is exciting.  A kidding watch in the middle of summer.
> 
> I need something.  We are soooooo bored.  Ha. I sound like my grandkids!!
> 
> ...


We are excited!  I am going to put her into the kidding pen soon I think.  She is very uncomfortable.  We got back from the fair and she was lying in the dirt inside the barn and her buddy standing over her as if she was her birth coach.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 23, 2012)

We have a girl!  She is really cute!  Blue eyes and gold/white/black coat.  Pics coming as soon as I tend to momma and put stuff away.  So surprised at the single though.  There is another intact bubble attached to the placenta aside from the one the doeling was in which burst but it is empty.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 23, 2012)

CONGRATS


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats!!! Pics??


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 23, 2012)

Just a couple quick ones and then I am off to bed.  Just got chickens washed for fair tomorrow, cleaned up the kidding stuff, milked Lily out and froze the extra colostrum.  So sooo tired.

My son had decided to name her Verbena.

Ben plugging his ears.  Lily wanting to crawl into his lap and was really loud.  






Her she is...can you tell he is in love? 





Wobbly first steps.





And a good nap after a full tummy of momma's good milk.





I'll get some better ones in the daylight tomorrow.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 24, 2012)

Awwwwwww!  Congrats!


----------



## poorboys (Jul 24, 2012)

congrats


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations!!  And a beautiful baby doeling!!!

I bet you are pooped!!   And right in the middle of fair time.  LOL

These goats have their timing down just right don't they??

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 24, 2012)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Calypso (Jul 24, 2012)

Very cute baby!


----------



## Missy (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 30, 2012)

Got back from a canoe trip yesterday and found Rosie's udder had bloomed and her ligs were almost gone.  By the time I got the trailer unpacked and set up the kidding stuff, ligs were totally gone so now we wait.  I think we are in for a nice thunder storm so she will probably wait until right about when we lose power and trees are getting uprooted.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh boy, some more kidding excitement for today.  

I hope it's not as hot there as it is here.  This afternoon:  110 degrees.

I'll be standing by for updates!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 30, 2012)

Yikes that is hot!  We missed our storm and it did get a little warm but not too bad.

So we have another GIRL!!  So happy!  She has blue eyes like her daddy and I am really liking her looks.  Pics soon! She was a little wedged so I did have to help slightly by pulling a hoof into position after momma had been pushing for about 20 minutes (it was right there but at a very odd angle so I didn't have to do much at all, thank goodness).  We were kind of surprised at another single, especially since the dam's mother had triplets her first time.  But it is a girl so I am happy.  We have a vet appointment for a check up and fecal exam so he may give her an antibiotic as a precaution.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 30, 2012)

OmGosh, that's all good news!!  I'm glad you were there to help things along.

Don't forget, pic ASAP!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry about the short shorts...was wearing jeans but it was too hot for them so I grabbed the first thing I saw in the dryer.




The cord was SO thick on her.  Never had one that I had to cut before but it was dense.










Need to get some more pics now that she is fluffy and fed


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 30, 2012)

Awww! She is adorable!  Congratulations on a lovely girl and a successful delivery.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 30, 2012)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Missy (Aug 2, 2012)

Beautiful!! Congrats!


----------

